# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  لقضاء الحوائج..

## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..



لقضاء الحوائج
أيات من الزبور كان يقرأها داوود النبي عليه السلام وفسرها مولانا الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام .
أولا يجب قراءة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 110 مرات تهدى الى روح النبي داوود عليه السلام .

ثانيا قراءة هذه الأبيات 11 مرة :

إذا عبدي عصاني لم تجدني **** سريع الأخذ فاطلبني تجدني
وليس يُحلِك الفردوس غيري **** انا الرزاق فاطلبني تجدني
لي الدنيا وما فيها جميعا **** لي الملكوت فاطلبني تجدني
أتعرف من له إسم كأسمي **** أنا الرحمن فاطلبني تجدني
أتعرف ساترا للعيب غيري **** أنا الستار فاطلبني تجدني
أنا الله الذي لا شيء غيري **** أنا الديان فاطلبني تجدني
أنا الموجود قبل القبل قبلا **** وبعد البعد فاطلبني تجدني

ثم أقرأ هذه الأبيات عدة مرات لحصول حاجتك :
وجدتك ربي في كل حال **** فأدعوك الهي فاستجبني
وأنت تعلم حاجات عبدك **** قضاء حاجتي يا رب أجبني

لا تنسوني من الدعاء 

منقوول..

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الله يعطيك العافية
ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائج 
جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنين
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## بعدني ......

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكراً   شذى الزهراء   على النقل الرائع


اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين ووفقهم في كل خير انشالله 


تحياتيــ

----------


## فرح

مشكووووره يالغلا شــــــــذاااوي 
وتسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
وربي يقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
دمت بخير

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

تسلموا على التواجد الراائع ..
لاعدمتكم.

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 


تسلمين شذى على ارح الرائع

----------


## زهرة الصباح

مشكوووووره ع الطرح المميز

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

 
لحن الخلود ,, زهرة الصباح...

مشكوررين على تواجدكم اللطيف..

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 


تسلمين اختي على الطرح الرائع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي خيتو حايرة على التواجد الرائع لاعدمتج.

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

يعطيك الف عافية خيو على الطرح
موفقين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور اخوي جررريح على المرور الطيب.

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين  
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 




*ربي يقضي حوائج المسلمين والمسامات* 


*مشكوره خيتو شذى*


*موفقه لكل خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 

سويت ,, كميل الفضلي ,, أمل الظهور ...

كل الشكر لوجودكم الكريم..
لاعدمتكم.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 

تسلمي دنيا على تواجدج اللطيف..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه حبيبتي شذى الزهراء*

*وتسلم ايدش يارب* 

*والله يقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات ياكريم*

*ورحم الله والديش بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 

ام الحلووين ,,همسات وله ,, عفاف الهدى

كل الشكر لطيب تواصلكم وتواجدكم الحلوو..

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شفايف وردية

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*  
شاكرة تواجدكم وتواصلكم الحـلووو لاعدمتكم..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين  
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ساره لولو

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 

تسلموووون على التواجد لاعدمتكم.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 
شاكرة تواصلج عزيزتي دنيا..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
لاشكر على واجب حبيبتي شذاوي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بصراحه 

دخلت الموضوع اكثر من مره
وكل مره اقول فيها قضى الله حوائج المؤمنين
ولكن لا يسعفني الحظ برد


استميحك عذر على خذلان الحظ 


اسأل الله العلي العظيم بحق من حقهم عليه عظيم 
ان يقضي حوائجي وحوائج المؤمنين عاجلاً
بحق من بكته السماء دماً 

دمتــ بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .
شاكرة مروركم وتواصلكم وان شاء الله حوائجكم مقضيه.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .
مشكورين على حلوو وجودكم ..
لاعدمتكم..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## علي عبد الباري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

                    اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم اقضي حاجاتنا بحق محمد وال محمد وبحق الحسين (ع)

                         مشكورين على الطرح ارائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 
ربِ اقضي حاجاتهم لاترد دعائهم ياكريم.

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد_
_ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 
 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 
اختى شذى يعطيك الف عافيه
وما قصرتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## همسات وله

هم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## MOONY

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## khozam

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين ووفقهم في كل خير انشالله 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

تسلمي خيوة على الطرح الرائع وجعله في ميزان أعمالك يارب

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين  
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

اللهم بحق الزهراء اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

اشكرك اختي شذى الزهراء 

احب ازيد على الموضوع شي بسيط اذا تسمحيلي 

انا عندي الزبور كامل من ترجمة ابن عباس رضوان الله عليه وحبيت انقل لكم شي من الفوائد اللي فيه 

(لدفع الهم):
تجدني مستغاث بي مغيثا أنا القهار فأطلبني تجدني.


أنا الفرد المدبر فوق عرشي بلاتكليف فأطلبني تجدني وأرحم من عبادي من عصاني بجهل منه فأطلبني تجدني 
(من قرأها بكثرة نال محبة الناس وعطفهم).


أتعرف من له أسم كأسمي أنا الرحمن فأطلبني تجدني
تجدني في سجودك حين تدعو وحين تقوم وتطلبني تجدني
أنا للعبد أرحم من أخيه ومن أبويه فأطلبني تجدني
أنا الملك المهيمن جل قدري عظيم القدر فأطلبني تجدني
أنا المعبود لاتعبد سواي أنا الجبار فأطلبني تجدني. 

طبعا لها اعداد خاصه وفيها اسرار كثيره 

واعتذر من اختي شذى الزهراء واعتذر للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

لا اخوي خادم الزهراء ابدا مافي اشكال لا اعتذار بينا على العكس اشكر 
مداخلتك الرائعه لانها تفيد الجمييع..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين* 

*بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

الله يعطيك العافية
ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائج 
جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنين
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*


*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين* 


*بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين*  
*بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_شكرا_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

ياحميد بحق محمد
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 
أدعولي يا أخوان أن الله يقضي حاجتي
محتاجين دعائكم
الهم إقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق باب الحوائج

دعاء المؤمن لأخيه مستجابة

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكور اخت شذى الزهراء على هذا الموضوع المفيد

----------


## ام البنين

الله يعطيك العافية
ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائج 
جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنين
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

**بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

**بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ..

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين*  
*بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_شكرا_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية  
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين  

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ام البنين

الله يعطيك العافية
ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائج 
جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنين
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## ام البنين

الله يعطيك العافية
ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائج 
جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنين
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكراً شذى الزهراء على النقل الرائع 

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين ووفقهم في كل خير انشالله  


تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

*يالله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

*يالله اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## ناصرة علي2008

اختي الزبور كتاب نبينا موسى 
لدينا القران الكريم افضل الكتب واقدسها وقد ميزه الله دون سائر الكتب بان الله تكفل بحفظه 
وندعوا الله وحده لكي يقضي حوائجنا 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## غروب 2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
يعطيك العافي اختي الغالية 
 الله يقظي حوائجنا وحوائجك وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
 حق النيي وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية  
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين  

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 


بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
 
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين*  
*الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل أموركو وأمورنا ...*
 

*بحــــــق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*


*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين* 


*الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل أموركم وأمورنا ...*


*بحــــــق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*
*ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين* 


*الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل أموركم وأمورنا ...*


*بحــــــق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وجدتك ربي في كل حال **** فأدعوك الهي فاستجبني
وأنت تعلم حاجات عبدك **** قضاء حاجتي يا رب أجبني

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

واقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

بحق الصلاة على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

وفقك الله عزيزتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*وجدتك ربي في كل حال* ***** فأدعوك الهي فاستجبني
وأنت تعلم حاجات عبدك* ***** قضاء حاجتي يا رب أجبني*



*اللهم اقضي حوائجي وحوائج المحتاجين*
*من المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*ياقاضي الحاجات اقضي حاجتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ...*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

**ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

الله يقضي حاجتكم يارب ويسهل اموركم ..

اللهم اقضي حاجاتنا بحق باب الحوائج يا الله
و شافي كل المرضى بحق عليل كربلاء
قضي دين كل مدوين فرج هم كل مهموم 
ثبتنا على ديننا و عجل بظهور امام زماننا و جعلنا من انصاره و اعوانه و المستشهدين بين يديه ارواحنا له الفداء .
اللهم غير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك يااكريم


*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


اللهم اقضي حوائجنا و حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه شذاوي وتسلم الايادي ياكريم*

----------


## جـرحـ الـروحـ،،

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد



الله يعطيك العافية 


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 



بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يعطيكـ الف عاافيهـ خيييه
والله يقضي حوئجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنااتـ ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 
*مشكورين ع تواجدكم الطيب ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين  
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

**بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أناشيد المطر

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## جنة الحسين

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
و قضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

**بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

*بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد



ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات وحوائجكم اجمعين 

بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## همس الصمت

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*وأقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين ياكريم*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافية خيتووو على الطرح القيم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


ويقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 



بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------

